# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Trình duyệt web bị sao á(home.sweetim....)

## queen98

em đang xài trình duyệt mặc định chrome nhưng sao từ hôm qua tới giờ mở trình duyệt nào cũng bị như thế này hết( kể cả firefox or ie):



có ai giúp em xóa cái này với[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] pls pm qua yh e: pullythpine.cream

----------


## daiklinh688

cái này là do bạn mới cài phần mềm gì vào trong máy không bỏ chọn cái trang chủ của nó đi, giờ chú ý tên hoặc phần mềm mới cài vào máy gỡ ra restart máy tính là ok,
thanks

----------


## nguyen_phuonglien

cái này là do bạn cài 1 phần mềm nào đó vào,trong quá trình cài đặt nó thêm addon và homepage của nó vào, bạn làm như sau để loại bỏ:
bật chrome--> setting( cài đặt)-->tiện ích mở rộng--> remove mấy cái addon đi. sau đó vào cài đặt--->nhìn sang phải chọn *mở trang hoặc tập hợp các trang cụ thể-->* điền tên trang cần vào,ví dụ gõ google.com. xong ok là đc

----------


## songdai90

*trả lời: trình duyệt web bị sao á(home.sweetim....)*

những trường hợp tương tự thế này ko dùng cách thủ công (vào option chỉnh homepage) mà gỡ đc đâu, bạn có thể dùng bất cứ trình uninstall nào đó, vào check trên list những ứng dụng cài đặt trên máy xem có cái nào liên quan đến toolbar hay đại loại thế thì remove nó đi là xong, hoặc gỡ addon như cách bạn ở trên nói. không nhất thiết là phải gỡ cả phần mềm

----------

